# Timberline



## DexterDay (Mar 3, 2011)

I was given this Timberline woodstove from my Father, when he bought his new house. So my question is... How much would a stove like this go for? I have a Freestanding pellet stove and a Bio-Mass Furnace, I would love to put it in the basement for power outages. The firebox is 24"w x 21"d x 23" tall. Is this a good heating unit? Does anyone know the model? These are probobly redundant questions. But I'm not a true wood guy. I have a fireplace that we use, but only on weekends or Cold weeknights. Been in the basement for 2 yrs. Need to do something with it.  Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 3, 2011)

Ooops... Sideways. Not real computer savy.


----------



## burleymike (Mar 3, 2011)

It is an old non epa smoke maker, with that said it will make some serious heat and hold a serious load of wood.  My parents had one in the insert version and it was a great stove.  It would even burn coal if you put a grate in it.  For backup heat it would be great IMO.


----------



## begreen (Mar 3, 2011)

Agreed, it will chew through a lot of wood, but for an emergency backup it should be fine. If you install it with the flue pointing upward, it will draft a lot better.   j/k


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 3, 2011)

My neighbor has burned in the insert version of that Timberline for 25 years. Loves the damned thing. And his chimney sweep does too. It'll heat. But be sure to use really dry wood and keep that sucker burning at 500 stove top. And check the flue really regularly. 

PS: He just added a Quad insert in his basement fireplace. I bet that Timberline is on it's way to the landfill.


----------



## Jimbob (Mar 3, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I bet that Timberline is on it's way to the landfill.



That's not very environmentally conscious! There's about 450 Lbs. of steel that should be recycled! :-/


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for all your reply's. Still in the process of "hooking up" my pellet furnace in the basement. All the little things that are needed, are killing me. Dont plan on having it hooked up till next winter. Another baby on the way, and would like to keep the babies room and my 9 yr old's room warmer at night (farthest rooms from Quad). So I have a year to do that and get me some pipe for the Timberline. Live in the country and have a little property, few saw's (New Husky and an older Poulan), and a few friends with A LOT of property. for all the free wood I can cut and split. Just need to talk the wife into the whole "Back-up - Back-up" Heat.. Any ideas on how to convince the Boss?  LOL


----------



## Mt Ski Bum (Mar 4, 2011)

that timberline looks remakably similar to those double-door Fisher stoves- any relationship between the two, or just pure coinidence?


----------



## pen (Mar 4, 2011)

copy cat

pen


----------



## coaly (Mar 14, 2011)

Mt Ski Bum said:
			
		

> that timberline looks remakably similar to those double-door Fisher stoves- any relationship between the two, or just pure coinidence?



More than that;  The Timberline was Cal Cotton's idea.

  The Bible thumping Cal Cotton, the largest Fisher licencee out west for a while. (Boise Idaho) He talked Bob into selling him New York for only $5,000 (when Maine and Vermont went for $25,000)  Cal was also related to Marion and Mary Moore who bought the license for Pennsylvania.  He told Bob he would "make him millions", and later copied his stove. This made it difficult for the Moores who had a good relationship with Bob.

Here's Cal (Calvin) and wife Joyce.  I have his contact information if you have any questions about his stoves.


----------

